# Absolutely the worlds best priced HDMI cables and HDTV mounting brackets



## Dub (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been hanging on to some ancient technology for far too long.  The televisions in our home were way outdated and in need of serious replacement.  

Replace them I did...with the current 1080p LCD models.  I did so with a great deal of studying and asking around.

One constant in all my studying was a source of the very lowest cost HDMI cables and wall mounts.  

The prices that are charged in the Best Buy, HHGreg, Walmart and etc stores for such is stupid high.


The place is monoprice.com



I've been very, very, very pleased with their gear.  HDMI cables and wall mounts are available for 1/5th the price charged in the big box stores.


Good luck.


----------



## ronscat (Sep 11, 2010)

Dub,

You are right on - been using them for years. No problems noted.

Ron


----------

